# Look at what I have!



## Hayden (Feb 21, 2012)

I gotta tell you, this is an exciting week for me. 
I recieved my brand new Canon 60D, with a Sigma 17-70mm f/2.8-4 Macro (Also a set of vivitar filters and a Domke F-6 Ruggedwear Bag). It's been amazing getting to experience the world of Digital photography, and I can tell you, while I love film, and it was a great learning experience, Digital definitely will be my prime medium moving forward. 
Not my photo, but the same thing.









I haven't gotten any shots of my Aquarium yet, but here are some other photos I have taken.


----------



## Nubster (Aug 9, 2011)

Nice...even if it is a Canon.


----------



## GraphicGr8s (Apr 4, 2011)

Nubster said:


> Nice...even if it is a Canon.


I'll second that. But at least it's not a Nikon! 

Like your reading material Hayden!


----------



## jester56 (Oct 28, 2012)

Great taste in literature and a really nice Canon!


----------



## Hayden (Feb 21, 2012)

Thanks guys! Nice to see some other's who appreciate Ayn Rand! 

Still learning, especially editing RAW's. Here's one of my new favorites.


----------



## GraphicGr8s (Apr 4, 2011)

I'm jealous. You have the hard cover.


Never could really get into Shakespeare though.


----------



## Hayden (Feb 21, 2012)

Not just Hardcover, First edition.  
Shakespeare's not my favorite either, but he is definitely one of the greats. Other than Ayn Rand, I love Victor Hugo.


----------



## Conrad283 (Dec 10, 2012)

Hayden said:


> Not just Hardcover, First edition.
> Shakespeare's not my favorite either, but he is definitely one of the greats. Other than Ayn Rand, I love *Victor Hugo*.


Can't go wrong with Les Mis. I "watch" the 10th anniversary on youtube while studying


----------



## GraphicGr8s (Apr 4, 2011)

Hayden said:


> Not just Hardcover, First edition.
> Shakespeare's not my favorite either, but he is definitely one of the greats. Other than Ayn Rand, I love Victor Hugo.


I bet you she signed it for you too while you were only 48.

Sorry but I am most assuredly jealous.

Have you actually read it? Have you read Fountain head?


----------



## Hayden (Feb 21, 2012)

Haha no, not signed- I'm 15. I did, however, pick it up at a Half Priced Books for $15. 
I've read The Fountainhead and Anthem (As well as most of her non-fiction), but I'm saving Atlas Shrugged for my senior year- I'm reading it in homeschool!
Needless to say, no spoilers!


----------



## Gajidy (Oct 29, 2011)

Nice pics


----------

